# VK Photo Thread



## Stroodlepuff (19/9/17)

Todays tastiness is Nilla Cake by Elysian Labs! 

This Delicious flavour is the perfect mix of fluffy white cake and Vanilla Icing.

Get yours HERE

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/9/17)

Todays tastiness is brought to you locally by 26 degrees south! This amazing Mint Ice-Cream is sure to cool you down in the summer heat!

Get yours here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/10/17)

Todays tastiness is brought to you Once again by Elysoan Labs, Lemon cream get in my face!!!

Get yours here

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/10/17)

Ugh! I cant decide what to Vape today...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (17/10/17)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Ugh! I cant decide what to Vape today...
> 
> View attachment 110671


I think the Mint Ice Cream and the Bedrock sound especially delicious!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/5/18)

Today's deliciousness bought to you by Daily Vape

Get yours here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/7/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (11/7/18)

Great photo @Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/9/18)

Dala what you must!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/10/18)

Today's featured product is our Anti Theft vape bags worn here by the one and only @Dr Phil

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (2/10/18)

Howzit @Dr Phil !
That bag looks very cool.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/10/18)

Today we are all about the salt train!! Choo choo - get on, its one hell of a ride!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/11/18)

Have you tried Octocotton yet! It's amazing!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/7/19)

Today we're choosing to vape fantastic juices because they're just that, fantastic!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/7/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## StompieZA (19/7/19)

Lol that is such a cool photo!!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/7/19)

StompieZA said:


> Lol that is such a cool photo!!!



Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/7/19)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/10/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/1/20)

We love @Vaporesso and the Gen is probably one of the best mods on the market at the moment!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/2/20)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/2/20)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/2/20)

Its a conspiracy thats for sure - one thing we know is a fact is that the Fried Affair conspiracy from Gbom is one amazing Butterscotch flavour and paired with the Rincoe Mechman and Zeus X it will be sure to blow your mind!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/9/20)

Its been a while since we posted something here so I thought I would show this thread some love

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/9/20)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Christos (17/9/20)

Stroodlepuff said:


> View attachment 207825


I had to look twice to be sure I wasn’t seeing something else

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/10/20)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/10/20)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/3/21)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (22/3/21)

Stroodlepuff said:


> View attachment 225132


I think I'm in love 

Awesome pic @Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/3/21)

baksteen8168 said:


> I think I'm in love
> 
> Awesome pic @Stroodlepuff



She's a stunner hey! Her name is Bianca Russel, she is a good customer and also happens to be a professional model, she has done alot of photos for us, this was a photoshoot she did in the Fourways store.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (23/3/21)

Stroodlepuff said:


> She's a stunner hey! Her name is Bianca Russel, she is a good customer and also happens to be a professional model, she has done alot of photos for us, this was a photoshoot she did in the Fourways store.


She is absolutely stunning! and the whole theme of the pic is also done very good so hats off to the photographer too. In closing I'll let this GIF do the talking...


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/4/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/4/21)

I prefer the pic with the Hot Chick!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/4/21)

Just for you @Rob Fisher here is another pic of Bianca

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor (7/4/21)

goodness gracious me !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/4/21)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Just for you @Rob Fisher here is another pic of Bianca
> 
> View attachment 226943



Much much BETTER!  Thanks @Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/6/21)

Bianca has been at it again

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (22/6/21)

goodness gracious me !

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stranger (22/6/21)

You can say that again @vicTor 

Oh, you did.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/6/21)

She wants me!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## baksteen8168 (22/6/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> She wants me!


I want her to want me...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------

